# Historical Mass Files: NPC Competitor Trey Brewer



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2015)

by Anders JP Eskilsson Trey Brewer, 5?11 feet tall, weighing 315 + lbs off season and 22 years old at the time coming from Atlanta, Georgia – struck down like lightning into the bodybuilding industry back in the year of 2006. By winning the Excalibur super heavy weights and the overall class in 2006 and

*Read More...*


----------

